# Uses for the smoked rind after removal?



## baconandbeer2 (Jul 11, 2013)

I removed the smoked rind from the belly I did the other day and man does it smell good.  So, can I still make cracklins from it?  If I make soup with it, will it be too chewy?  Can I feed it to dogs at the animal shelter where I volunteer?  Any other ideas?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello.  Apply some salt, celery salt and some cayenne pepper ( if you like it spicy ) to that skin and then put it under the broiler.  Crisp it up and you have some good eats.  In a soup; yes it will be tough or chewy.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## baconandbeer2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, KC, I think I might know what I'm going to have for a snack when I get home from work!


----------



## black (Jul 11, 2013)

z


----------

